# My new Colnago EPQ



## epqcolnago (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello
Here are some pictures of my new bike.
Spent happy dark evenings making this and now it's ready to ride !
Pretty isn't it.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

/ IMO

Saddle looks funky on a current Colnago.

Stem looks rather bulbous and sticks out visually by having spacers above and below.

IMO /


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice bike but you gotta do something about that stem. And the bottle cage - white is not a good color for it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

saddle looks a bit too much to the rear end, but probably you have very long legs ?

Stem looks indeed too short and high

A Colnago like the EPQ has a classic italian racing geometry, it performs best with low handlebars and long stems.

With a setup like yours the weight would be too much on the rear part of the bike and not well balanced

It would be better if you post a picture of yourself on the bike so we can get a better idea.

But judging by the saddle height and unless you have a very short torso, I would suggest to put on a longer stem and lower handlebar position and train your sitting and back bending. 

Otherwise your frame is maybe too big for you or you would benefit more of bike with a relaxed geometry.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice bike, good job with the build. 

Mar


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

3T ARX LTD is a fine stem. I have one on my C59. You could flip it, remove the spacer tower and change the saddle and post to something more modern and it's a winner.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

San Marco Regal saddle would be a nice change (the modern version is black and white)


----------



## epqcolnago (Apr 9, 2012)

I've just weighed the beast and it comes in at 16.5 lbs which includes a little bag under the saddle containing an innertube, a pump and a large multi-tool. So, not bad eh ?!
I took your advice and turned the stem over so it is now approx horizontal rather than sloping upwards. Better.
Also swapped the Colnago bottle cage for a nice Time carbon one in black, red and white colours so everything is in these colours now.
I should mention that the wheels are something I'm particularly proud of as I built them myself using all DT Swiss parts. The hubs are 180 Carbon Ceramic, spokes are Aerolite and rims are RR415. I did the front 28 spoke wheel as 1-cross as I don't really like the appearance of radial spoking. This lacing pattern produces a nice stiff wheel like radial spoking, but with a bit of a nod toward the comfort of cross pattern. The back wheel is cross 2 pattern 32 spoke.
Ridden her twice now on shortish 'first' runs. Rides really nicely - very comfortable and rediculously fast - I'm sure someone fitted an engine when I wasn't looking ! A very different ride to my custom made Mercian steel framed road bike fitted out with the old Campag Super Record bits from the 1980's I think.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Very nice bike, the colors look great. Thanks for posting. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## gemesif (Feb 28, 2012)

*Nice bike*

What is may be know about fittings?


----------

